# La Manns Stripes done again



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

This time in red


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks nice, compliments the car very well!


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks great! Love the red vs the white stripes on that color.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks sharp!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks great. I like the thinner stripes.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking good man!! I must admit, your car has always been one of my favorites on this forum ::thumbsup


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Looking good man!! I must admit, your car has always been one of my favorites on this forum ::thumbsup


I feel the same way, I love your car man, looks great!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice. I'm not always a fan of that look but your car pulls it off very well.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

thank you everyone. I am very happy you all like it!!!


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Is your car the black granite color, or just a solid black?


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Any interior pics? Lol


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice!

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Any interior pics? Lol


----------



## 4183 (Feb 5, 2012)

Are the stripes on both sides or only one?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Much better.


----------

